# Mavs looking to move Terry for size ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs looking to move Terry for size

When last we discussed Jason Terry, it was because his chef was robbing him blind. Now, some basketball-related news for Jet fans. Draft Express has a rumor about the Mavs' future plans for Terry: 

Dallas is inquiring about the possibility of making a move into the top 10, likely in hopes of landing Joakim Noah. Their main trade bait is Jason Terry. Boston and Minnesota are two teams in particular who could have some use for a very efficient 17 ppg scorer. 

While Terry has hit some big shots and can be at times unguardable, he'll never be a true point guard and can go very, very cold from the field. In Devin Harris, the Mavs already have someone younger and cheaper who fits a similar mold. So it's logical that they'd pursue some of the holes in their line-up--namely athletic size, rebounding, and inside presence--by trying to move up into the lottey and grab the feisty Noah.

This still wouldn't solve their point guard problems; Dallas could definitely use a more orthodox distributor, since only Josh Howard can reliably create for himself. But the two-combo-guard experiment has clearly failed, and addressing the need for skilled size (see this year's Warriors series) would at least get them back on the track to contention.


http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/nba

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2132


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Corey Maggette? Probably not...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"If the Dallas Mavericks felt they had a legitimate chance to acquire Kobe Bryant, being as they're one of the teams reportedly on his short list, I'm told that they would trade anybody on their roster other than Dirk Nowitzki and Devin Harris, the latter because the Mavs feel he's the only player in the league who can defend Tony Parker"


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If we lose Jason Terry and wind up with Noah....wow. No way. Terry's fine, Harris is the one that needs to go.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Terry's fine, Harris is the one that needs to go.


Depends, if it's for size then Harris needs to go but if it's for a big SG then Terry needs to go.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think the next year will define Devin's career, if he is able to bring it night in and night out he should be our point guard of the future. He will be a restricted free agent in the summer of 2008 and if he doesn't step it up now I he might just be another point guard who has tons of potential but is too inconsistent in everything he does on the basketball court.

I'm not a big fan of Noah, but he would be a great fit. He is active, he can crash the boards, he has lots of room to operate in Avery's system and he should be a good locker room presence. But not for Terry.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> only Josh Howard can reliably create for himself


It's a shame the MVP can't create his own shot. :thumbdown: 

In a team built around the isolation concept, I'm amazed this team won anywhere near 67 games; maybe I'm becoming critical, but this team does need some help - whether it's in philosophy or manpower - I confess I'm stumped. :|


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wait, Dirk can't create his own shot? You people are getting a bit down on him. For two years we've kissed his butt for becoming independent of Nash, now all of a sudden he can't create his own shot? And Harris can too, Stack as well.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Wait, Dirk can't create his own shot? You people are getting a bit down on him. For two years we've kissed his butt for becoming independent of Nash, now all of a sudden he can't create his own shot? And Harris can too, Stack as well.


Thank you.

I hate how everyone has turned on Dirk, he's the league MVP and can create his own damn shot, theres a few people on our team that can actually.

It's a shame that people are knee-jerking on Dirk..


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I do like Terry. He is the only Maverick I actually like. Terry is a big part of this team. I would try to explore Stackhouse's value.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, we definitely need Stackhouse, he's that veteran presence we need. Who'd have ever though Stackhouse would be an admirable veteran?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> I do like Terry. He is the only Maverick I actually like. Terry is a big part of this team. I would try to explore Stackhouse's value.


I'd rather keep the only mentaly strong veteran on our team than a streaky tweener.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Wait, Dirk can't create his own shot? You people are getting a bit down on him. For two years we've kissed his butt for becoming independent of Nash, now all of a sudden he can't create his own shot?


I got three words for you -

Golden, State, series.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

xray said:


> I got three words for you -
> 
> Golden, State, series.


:lol: is this a game?
2006 NBA Finals.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: is this a game?
> 2006 NBA Finals.


Udonis Haslem and James Posey had there way with him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Udonis Haslem and James Posey had there way with him.


and?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well I have four words for you: rest of his career. He only wilts in the big games. He can get us there, it's just up to Cuban to find Van Exel 2.0 who'll step up.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Well I have four words for you: rest of his career. He only wilts in the big games. He can get us there, it's just up to Cuban to find Van Exel 2.0 who'll step up.


The Mavs believe he's the big dog on the porch, and want to win by committee with him leading the charge.

I don't belong to that religious group anymore. :biggrin: I think he's an outstanding supporting cast member, but that someone with more of a power game (read: mucho expensive) would revolutionize both Dirk and the team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> The Mavs believe he's the big dog on the porch, and want to win by committee with him leading the charge.
> 
> I don't belong to that religious group anymore. :biggrin: I think he's an outstanding supporting cast member, but that someone with more of a power game (read: mucho expensive) would revolutionize both Dirk and the team.


I like it when you're getting a little bit philosophical :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I like it when you're getting a little bit philosophical :clap2:


That's when you should reply with the passage in a different language. Example soon to follow.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> The Mavs believe he's the big dog on the porch, and want to win by committee with him leading the charge.
> 
> I don't belong to that religious group anymore. :biggrin: I think he's an outstanding supporting cast member, but that someone with more of a power game (read: mucho expensive) would revolutionize both Dirk and the team.


Yes.

Mavs は彼がポーチの大きい犬である信じ、充満をことを導いている彼を持つ委員会によって勝ちたいと思う。 私はその宗教団体にもう属しない。私は彼が顕著な支持のキャスト、読まれる力ゲームの多くとのその誰かでありことを考える(ではない。高いmucho は) Dirk 及びチームを両方革命化する。


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I feel like I woke up in the Twilight Zone. :raised_ey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

1st and foremost Ive been against Dirk since 2002(check the resume)(there were 2 times when he fooled the **** outta me though...)

2nd...looks like I might have a reason to pay attention this off season...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 1st and foremost Ive been against Dirk since 2002(check the resume)(there were 2 times when he fooled the **** outta me though...)
> 
> 2nd...looks like I might have a reason to pay attention this off season...


LOL...

Yeah, I'll vouch for your Dirk-hate. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I hate how everyone has turned on Dirk, he's the league MVP and can create his own damn shot, theres a few people on our team that can actually.
> 
> It's a shame that people are *knee-jerking* on Dirk..



Dirks been coming up short for the Mavs since you were 4 or 5...it aint knee jerk...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 1st and foremost Ive been against Dirk since 2002(check the resume)(there were 2 times when he fooled the **** outta me though...)
> 
> 2nd...looks like I might have a reason to pay attention this off season...


If we could go back to say, 2003 - we could heavily invest in the market, and put Dirk on the trading block.

I'm willing to bet anyone that his trade value was higher then than it is now, even after winning the MVP. I've never seen a guy win that award and be so exposed all at the same time.

Weird. :krazy:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dirk's not a supporting player, his game is too much of a matchup problem, we base our offense on the mismatches he causes. It's not about just scrapping him and starting anew, we're too close for that.

All we need is a big guard and/or someone who can carry the scoring load, someone who can flat out score at the expense of an expiring, picks and Terry or Harris.

Paul Pierce anyone?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He wants out of Boston, and I want him here.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I would welcome him with open arms.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

but it's not going to happen. -.-


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Paul Pierce anyone?


Terry, Buckner AND George works on Real GM.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Terry, Buckner AND George works on Real GM.


:biggrin: 

Too bad we can't throw in dead weight salaries to match the contract Pierce, that would make it even sweeter :clap2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Too bad we can't throw in dead weight salaries to match the contract Pierce, that would make it even sweeter :clap2:


Yeah, it wouldn't let me include Croshere... :biggrin:


----------

